# how much for my 1979 vw Viking camper?



## flyingshed (May 24, 2010)

We have for sale a 1979 VW Camper Viking type 2 rare 2 ltr automatic with extending roof. 3 owners fron new, all usual and 6months Mot left sailed through last time with no advisers, - back bumper and a small part on the drivers step need body work attention, but great otherwise. 44,510 miles on clock. 
How much should we ask for it or as a reserve ? The Flying sheds been in the family so long noone knows? Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If its on a 'Bay window' model I reckon £4-5k upwards.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Suggest you go onto the VW club site for a more accurate quote and possible buyers as well.

cabby


----------



## dubba (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, sold my 73' Bay at Vanfest last year for £9500. It was in pretty good condition both in and out, parked it in the "For Sale" field and it sold in 40 minutes! 

A few things to consider, is it R/H drive? Is the interior original and in good condition? Have you got lots of paperwork, MOT's etc? From my expierence, if you have paperwork showing a long history that's a huge plus when selling a VW camper. 

Depending how bad the driver's step is (bumpers are easy and cheap to renew) and any other rust that you may not be able to see (rear of front wheel arches normally have the old tin worm if it's an original UK imported van), I would agree with bigfoot £4-5k is a good starting point, £7k-£10k for a good solid bay with history, £11-13k for an exempalry van.

Good luck,

dubba


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*price for a VW camper,,,*

£3-14/11d and thats my final offer,,,,, jack


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...l&utm_campaign=Newsletter201107&utm_content=a
pro-restored one 1971 on preloved for £12000


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

You only need to find one of those wealthy TV chefs who wants to make a series touring. They're all at it, and they all like the VW. I see Rick Stein was in northern Spain tonight (or is someone going to tell me it's another repeat series?!)


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Interesting - a really old thread...

£4K was way too low at original post - £10 was more like it.

A 44K miles Viking is £15000 all day long today and MORE if irs really a good one


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree with another poster that you are asking the wrong forum.

We sold our 1985 VW T25 3 years ago for £4000 so the suggestion of £4-5K is way too low for a good nick Viking bay window.

Try posting on this forum

Just Kampers

You could also have a look on here for some guide prices

Dubfinder

If it is in reasonable nick you should be a lot closer to £10K maybe more.

VW owners always recommend that the bodywork is the most important aspect with mechanicals second.

Vanfest would be a good place to try to sell it (the biggest show), but there are plenty of other shows where vehicles can be sold, we sold ours on the dubfiner website though (bought it through there as well).


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

funnily enough the first one on dubfinder at the mo is the one i linked to on preloved , can't blame the guy/gal for covering thier bases


----------

